# Erie Shores Kennel Club - Poodle Entries Needed



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Thanx for letting us know. 

We don't compete any more, but will be down there for a couple of days. It'll be a good 'opening weekend' for the camper . . . our first of the new season . . a chance to schmooze with old friends . . . and a time to check out the vendors for anything new. 

I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We will be there and are proud to help out with the supported entry. Looking forward to it.


----------

